# virus auf buffed?



## Dilrak (16. August 2009)

morgen mir wurde gestern ja mein acount gehackt nachdem ich hier auf buffed unterwegs war und zwei andere hatten dassselbe berichtet das hier vileicht ein virus sein unwesen treibt!!!! stimmt das nun wisst ihr schon genaueres?????


----------



## Mungamau (16. August 2009)

Auf einen Link hier geklickt? Außerdem verstreut Buffed.de nicht mutwillig einen Virus, Trojaner, Würmer etc.


----------



## chinsai (16. August 2009)

Auf Buffed ist sicherlich kein Virus.
Entweder du hast auf einen Link in einem der Keylogger-Threads geklickt oder du hattest einfach Pech, dass sich irgendein Hacker deinen Account ausgesucht hat.


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2009)

Nö, ich hab hier noch nie einen Virus endeckt...

Da siehste was ein Virenprogramm bringt... NIX...
Deswegen benutze ich keines.



chinsai schrieb:


> Auf Buffed ist sicherlich kein Virus.
> Entweder du hast auf einen Link in einem der Keylogger-Threads geklickt oder du hattest einfach Pech, dass sich irgendein Hacker deinen Account ausgesucht hat.



Einen Account kann man nicht einfach so "hacken".
Das ist nur mit Keylogger oder Phising möglich.


----------



## Kaltunk (16. August 2009)

An buffed.de liegt es sicherlich nicht, da buffed sowas niemals machen würde. Entweder du hast nur Pech gehabt und ein Hacker hat deinen Acc. gewollt oder du hast einen schlimmen link angeklickt und nen trojaner etc. erwischt.


----------



## ink0gnito (16. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab hier noch nie einen Virus endeckt...
> 
> Da siehste was ein Virenprogramm bringt... NIX...
> Deswegen benutze ich keines.
> ...



Dito, ich nutz auch seit jahre keine Virenscanner/Firewalls mehr.
Ich wurde nie gehackt, oder sonst was.
Der beste schutz ist halt immer noch  http://brain.yubb.de/


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> An buffed.de liegt es sicherlich nicht, da buffed sowas niemals machen würde. Entweder du hast nur Pech gehabt und ein Hacker hat deinen Acc. gewollt oder du hast einen schlimmen link angeklickt und nen trojaner etc. erwischt.



@ deine Sig

SIEGGGG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (16. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab hier noch nie einen Virus endeckt...
> 
> Da siehste was ein Virenprogramm bringt... NIX...
> Deswegen benutze ich keines.
> ...


Und wie Viren-programme was bringen, ich habe die neuste Kaspersky Version der Computerbild und ich muss sagen das ist echt geil, du hast die gleichen features wie in der Verkaufsversion und das Programm hat in der letzten Woche schon über 1000(!) verdächtige Banner geblockt... also mit dem Programm fühle ich mich schon deutlich sicherer


----------



## spacekeks007 (16. August 2009)

einen fremden link angeklickt kein anti viren programm dein windows oder was auch immer du hast ist nicht auf dem neusten stand doofheit?

kann man alles beheben ausser die doofheit :-)


----------



## AoC.Virtus (16. August 2009)

*@ TE
bist du jetzt fertig mit deinen ewigen Trollversuchen ? wie offt willst du noch einen neuen sinnlosen Topic erstellen ?*


----------



## Happening (16. August 2009)

Kannst du sonst bitte noch ein bisschen größer schreiben? Damit es auch wirklich alle lesen? -.-


----------



## HappyChaos (16. August 2009)

@TE: OMFG...


----------



## Kahadan (16. August 2009)

Happening schrieb:


> Kannst du sonst bitte noch ein bisschen größer schreiben? Damit es auch wirklich alle lesen? -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er denkt doch nur an Menschem mit Sehbehinderung.

@TE
... Selbst Schuld... mit einem guten Passwort und etwas Vorsicht im Internet wäre dein Acc nicht gehackt worden.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (16. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab hier noch nie einen Virus endeckt...
> 
> Da siehste was ein Virenprogramm bringt... NIX...
> Deswegen benutze ich keines.
> ...


Mit dir würde ich NICHT AUF ne Lan gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@topic: Ist mir hier noch nie untergekommen.


----------



## refra (16. August 2009)

*Seufz*
Nein wenn Buffed einen Virus verbreiten würden müssten sie die Seite danach wohl im Knast weitermachen....also folgende Theorien:
1.Phishing Link
2.Eine *Pöse *Seite *ausversehen* angeklickt bei der du einen Trojaner bekommen hast.
3.Dummheit (/2 Mein Pw ist ***** OLOLOLO!!!!11achtzehndrölf)
4.Einfach nur Pech

MfG refra


----------



## Maladin (16. August 2009)

Es gibt bereits einen Thread zu diesem Thema und es hat sicher nichts im WoW Bereich verloren. Ich schließe diesen hier.

Das Commnunity Management und die Administration kennt das Problem und arbeitet auch daran. Das Buffed Forum ist kein Einzelfall, als Ziel dieser Angriffe. 

/wink maladin


----------

